# Affichage 16 Couleurs



## Bebop 4 (24 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous. Je vous salue grandement après cette longue absence. J'aimerais savoir jusqu'à  quel modèle le mac  est encore capable d'afficher 16 couleurs ? C'est pour faire tourner certains vieux jeux. Croyez-vous que le G3 blanc et bleu en soit capable ? (Pas avec OS X, bien sûr.) Je pose la question pour le G3, parce que je pourrais en avoir un pour 30 dollars, dans un magasin de mac neufs et usagés, à Montréal.

Comme exemple, j'ai un Performa 6320 CD sous système 9.1, qui est capable d'afficher 16 Couleurs. Mais il est trop lent pour certains autres jeux, alors je cherche autre chose de plus musclé (Avec plus de Vram, par exemple) qui resterait compatible.

Merci à l'avance pour vos réponses éclairées... de toutes les couleurs


----------



## Bebop 4 (3 Janvier 2011)

Finalement, j'ai acheté ce G3 pour 20 dollars. Il vient avec une carte vidéo ATI, 16 Mo de mémoire vive. Le minimum de couleurs que je peux afficher est 256, avec le système 9.1. C'est une carte PCI. Pensez-vous qu'avec une carte moins garnie en mémoire (4 ou 8 Mo), je pourrais descendre à 16 couleurs ?


----------



## Invité (4 Janvier 2011)

Il me semble que c'est impossible depuis les PPC.
Peut être en émulation ?


Edit  

Je viens d'essayer avec SheepShaver Os9.1 (sur un Mini en X.6), on a les 16 couleurs ! 

Donc peut être avec basilisk mais c'est limité à Os8.1

c'est assez paradoxal comme situation. Je viens d'essayer sur mon B/B en Os9.2.2 et X.3.9, c'est en 256 couleurs mini, alors que j'arrive à avoir les 16 couleurs sur un Mac Intel !!!

Comme le B/B supporte très bien Mac Os10.3, je te conseillerais de l'installer, ensuite SheepShaver à la place de Classic et ça roule
(il y a des tutos pour sheepshaver)


----------



## Bebop 4 (7 Janvier 2011)

Salut Invité

Je crois que c'est possible sur PPC, mais en fonction du modèle, puisque mon performa 6320 a un processeur 603e cadencé à 120 Mhz, et que je peux même descendre en bas de 16 couleurs. Par contre, rendu au G3 blanc et bleu, c'est que dalle. Le performa a 1 Mo de VRAM, tandis que mon G3 en a 16. Je ne sais si la limite vient du système lui-même ou de la section vidéo seulement. Auquel cas, je pourrais essayer une carte PCI plus faible sur le G3, pour voir le résultat. J'en ai une qui allait sur un 9600, mais il est possible qu'elle soit morte, et j'ai peur de faire flancher le G3 en l'essayant dedans.

Pour ce qui est de SheepShaver, je l'ai déjà essayé sur mon G4 Digital Audio 466 Mhz, avec des résultats variables. Premièrement, mes fenêtres d'installation ne correspondaient pas toutes à celles du tuto. (Je n'avais pas le bouton "browse" qui permet de choisir le dossier "shared". J'ai du taper le chemin d'accès à la main.) Le résultat est que le volume "Unix" ne monte qu'une fois sur deux dans le bureau SheepShaver, quand je lance Mac OS 8.6 sur le G4. Deuxièmement, tout le système (OS X Tiger 10.4.11 + SheepShaver) a figé quand j'ai ajusté l'écran virtuel dans OS 8.6 en 256 couleurs, pour faire tourner un jeu assez gourmand en ressources. Je n'ai pu faire tourner le jeu sans planter qu'après avoir ajusté l'écran en 256 couleurs dans OS X aussi. Le G4 n'est pas assez puissant, sans doute, et le jeu tourne "carré". (Il s'appelle Firefall arcade). En passant, j'ai 1,5 Go de mémoire vive sur le G4.

Par conséquent, j'ai temporairement laissé de côté la solution SheepShaver, mais je suis bien ouvert aux conseils s'il y en a. Comme comment avoir des résolutions d'écrans différentes entre le système hôte (Tiger) et le système émulé, sans que tout fige.

Je trouve intéressant Basilisk, même s'il est limité à 8.1, parce que j'ai ce système chez moi, et en français, en plus. J'ai d'ailleurs pas mal de versions différentes du système Mac, collectées au fil du temps, dans les centres de récupération Montréalais, par exemple.

A+


----------



## Invité (7 Janvier 2011)

Je ne répondrais que pour la résolution d'écran.
Il faut ouvrir (SheepShaver 2.3 chez moi) "SheepShaverGUI.app" et dans l'onglet "graphic/Sound"
mettre ce que tu veux + "fullscreen"
Mon écran principal est en 1280/1024 et ma fenêtre Mac Os 9.0 (pas réussi à passer au-delà) est en 800/600.


----------



## Bebop 4 (8 Janvier 2011)

Merci Invité pour ta réponse. Je ne comprend pas tout ce qui arrive chez moi avec SS, mais voilà qu'après quelques essais infructueux, OS 8.6 démarre sans anicroches. Je n'ai rien eu à toucher sur mes réglages, ça baigne. Dans OS 8.6 je peux passer en 16 ou 256 couleurs, dans OS X je suis en millions, et plus rien ne fige.  J'ai pu jouer à "Lode Runner", ce soir, mais sans les effets sonores. J'ai joué aussi à "Crystal Crazy", avec les effets sonores.

Simplement SS ne démarre pas d'une façon fiable, maintenant. Je dois des fois m'y reprendre à deux fois pour démarrer. Si je veux creuser cet aspect de la question, j'ouvrirai un topic dans Mac Classic, puisqu'ici, je suis hors sujet. Je ne trouve pas normal qu'un problème surgisse et se "résolve" tout seul...


----------

